# Naruto X Hinata Fan Fic -- Please Read :)



## tinabot (Aug 17, 2005)

Tell me what you think!


----------



## Kakashi-Sharingan1 (Aug 17, 2005)

Awww...I like it!  I wonder what Neji is goona do now that he sees Hinata in a different way.


----------



## tinabot (Aug 19, 2005)

Thanks for reading 

I wonder how NaruSaku fans would react to it...especially with my next two chapter   haha


----------



## Kahve (Aug 25, 2005)

I read trough it, and i actually liked it. Good job on it! 
But i have to ask, what's with the Japanese words here and there? "demo...Gomenasai"?
It made a certain feel to the story that i liked..it felt to me like watching an actual episode of Naruto... so good job on that too i guess


----------



## tinabot (Aug 29, 2005)

*Thanks!*

I picked up the "adding japanese here and there" thing from reading a lot of other fanfics.  That and I've watched so much anime I mutter things in Japanese all the time and have picked up their mannerisms.







			
				Kahve said:
			
		

> I read trough it, and i actually liked it. Good job on it!
> But i have to ask, what's with the Japanese words here and there? "demo...Gomenasai"?
> It made a certain feel to the story that i liked..it felt to me like watching an actual episode of Naruto... so good job on that too i guess


----------



## poopyfish (Sep 17, 2005)

very very good, now if only they anime/ manga would do somethin like that
o_O;;


----------



## Pro (Sep 17, 2005)

lots of good comments. I guess I have to give it a read  ^^


----------



## TheVileOne (Sep 17, 2005)

I like it Tinabot.  Now let's see Hinata and Naruto make babies!


----------



## Vegeta (Sep 17, 2005)

Honestly? I didn't really like it, it seemed very out of character. And things bug me, especially you using Japanese, some people here think it's good I don't, well not the way you are doing it.

I mean you use Japanese words, and call Hinata mother (who we don't even know if she exists) Mrs. Hyuuga. When you should be using the simple Hyuuga-san. And also Hidden Kunai of Konoha? The naming of that technique is in English, yet you persist with Japanese terms.

If you are going to do it, go the whole way. There, some constructive criticism for you.


----------



## Heihachi (Sep 18, 2005)

I read the 1st 2 chapters, I think its really good . It remindes me why I like naruhina so much


----------



## Shamo (Sep 19, 2005)

Oh my god! this fanfic was soooo cool  
you should draw a manga too it, but thats just my humble opinion.
loved the part were the kyubi & naruto are arguring 
I really enjoyed it, great job & keep up the good work.


----------



## waisuke (Sep 21, 2005)

Your fanfics are really good!! Well, the few ones I read, I'll start reading the last one you have!! ^__^


----------



## morjonse (Oct 2, 2005)

Cool fanfic!!


----------



## NarutoUzumaki (Oct 14, 2005)

Yeah I really liked it, But what pisses me off is that they don't show more of the narutoxhinata couple in the anime (besides in the recent filler)


----------



## Calundann (Nov 1, 2005)

I really like this story, funny thing is that I had already read it and have it on my story alert list before I found it here... Didnt expect that...
I was kinda disapointed that you didnt cover what happened after chapter6 ended. You did cover a little about what happened to Sasuke but there was nothing about what was said about Naruto, neither about him running into the Akatsuki trap or about him bringing Sasuke back. But I guess that can be covered by flashbacks later on.
Looking forward to the next update indeed


----------



## tinabot (Nov 13, 2005)

*Thank you everyone for reading *

I like hearing everyone's feedback 

Just posted CH. 9 to the sequel.  

Hope it's enjoyable to read!

Ch. 10's coming up with some SasuSaku 

I wish there was more naruhina in the real manga and anime...


----------



## Peliqua (Nov 22, 2005)

This story is raping my 'List of 10 horrible mistakes in fanfiction'...
Right now, I'll just say that the fandom japanese inserts are quite unecessary, and that the Kyuubi/Naruto conversation is... dumb?
If you insist on using the Japanese, though, I think you should definitely check the stuff out.. there's a lot that's incorrect.


----------



## Calundann (Nov 23, 2005)

There are always people who complain about japanese terms and stuff, but if the author uses english words for techniques they get complains about that as well... So I think it doesnt matter what they use and if its correct or not.


----------



## raikiri1123 (Jan 4, 2006)

Cool fanfic!!! I like it!!


----------



## faithangel (Jan 4, 2006)

morjonse said:
			
		

> Cool fanfic!!


I AGREE......


----------



## raikiri1123 (Jan 5, 2006)

*yeeeaaaahooo!!!!!*



I love your fanfics heheheheh!!!!
Can you pls add sum shikatema??? pleeeeeezzzzz??????
lalalalala!!!!! and Luk at this

I AM!!!!


and my Girl is!!!!


And we look like this!!!


And also like this!!!


Hope u like it!!!!


----------



## Dragen (Sep 8, 2006)

i just finished the first one it was really good. I'm going to start reading the second one now.


----------



## arithx (Sep 8, 2006)

Thanks for the story, I really enjoyed it.


----------



## Killua1 (Sep 8, 2006)

been reading your fics since you started on Awakenings and have really enjoyed All The Difference.  I look forward to the new chapters.  Would diffently recomend these for anyone who like naruhina.


----------



## Dragen (Sep 9, 2006)

just finish a large portion of the second one and what i have read is really good.


----------



## Dragen (Sep 10, 2006)

I just got around to finishing the second one and it was really good. I am anxiously awaiting the next instalment


----------



## ninetailednaruto (Sep 24, 2006)

man bleach is funny man ichigo had me rolling when he was fighting his  dad in the first ep thats all beleavabal to me along with flying pigs and the tooth fairy lol


----------



## NarutoFanGurl911 (Nov 11, 2006)

???????????plz ppl,pm me if its a nejihina story!there cuzins!yuuuuukkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## seaj0725 (Nov 12, 2006)

Hi folks! Hope u join my little contest in this link:
*Tactical Roar episode 04
what u just need to do is continue the first chapter that I have made and I will be the one who will judge the best next chapter?ok so hope to see u there and pls. join! Thank you!*


----------



## Bladez1425 (Mar 6, 2008)

*Nice!!!!*

tinabot whoever u are....ur fan fic is awesome........someone shud really turn it in to an anime as well......anyway, keep the stories comin....i can't wait 4 da next chapter.....(p.s: haruhina fan fic rocks!!!!)


----------



## Vidulj (Mar 6, 2008)

WOW, i took about 7 hours reading all of it, i find it very interesting, can't belive how hooked i am on naruhina, i belive its just a sense of what feels right, that has to be soulmates, if its not i don't have any idea what is, lol?


----------

